# Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves to San Francisco this week for the playing of the Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic presented by CTBC. 


Here is my preview: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Haru Nomura	-9	
2	Minjee Lee	-6 
2	So Yeon Ryu	-6	
2	Na Yeon Choi	-6	
5	Lydia Ko	-5	
5	Gerina Piller	-5	
5	Brittany Lang	-5	
5	Karine Icher	-5	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Haru Nomura	-10	
2	Lee-Anne Pace	-7	
2	Na Yeon Choi	-7	
4	Brooke Mackenzie Henderson	-5	
4	Catriona Matthew	-5	
4	Gerina Piller	-5	
4	So Yeon Ryu	-5	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here the final results: 

1	Haru Nomura	-9	
2	Lee-Anne Pace	-5	
3	Gerina Piller	-4	
3	Na Yeon Choi	-4	
5	So Yeon Ryu	-2	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Piller family sure made some bucks yesterday. I'm waiting for both of them to win on the same day on 2 different tours.


----------

